# Mixture No.79



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes the infamous blend from Sutliff. Hugh Hefner's supposed brand of choice.

A little background, I have read the reviews online and am well aware that this is one of the most polarizing tobaccos, perhaps only rivaled by 1792 in the love it or hate it department.

I am a man who adores black liquorish, Thrills gum, soap candy, Dr. Pepper, Turkish Delight, and Parma Violets, so I have the ideal flavor profile for enjoying this blend.

Pipe:
I chose my pipe carefully, as this is a blend that will ghost violently. To be honest I'm pretty sure it has ghosted my tongue as I'm tasting this blend a little more than four hours later. As a jaunty nod to Heff I chose a billiard, a Butz Choquin that has been thouroughly used and occasionally abused. If screaming: "_Klaatu Verata Necto" won't _exercise the demons I won't cry too hard when I am left with a "flower" pipe for life.

/Pictures by ruralhipster - Photobucket










Tin Note: This one hits your nose with a strong anise and slight floral scent. I call it the Red Light Special as it might be the scent expected to arise from the depths of an Dutch prostitute's purse. There is supposed to be some vanilla present but it obviously brought a knife to a gunfight.

Flavor Profile: This has a mild burley base and the golden hue of the leaf would indicate such as most of the fuller nuttier burleys I've experienced are a rich medium to deep brown. The anise scent does not translate to much licorice flavor but the florals kick in with an occasional burst of soapy fragrant "majesty." Surprisingly mild for the most part it doesn't really overpower the tastebuds as much as I expected.

Room Note: Mildly pleasant, I was expecting the house to smell like old ladies dolling up for a night on the town, but instead it was more like a lone twelve year old girl getting ready for her first dance.

Lighting and Burning: A little wet it took a couple lights to get going but then proceeded to burn very well down to the bottom of the bowl, the ash was soft and white, dumped easily and didn't impart any ashy taste in the lower portions of the bowl.

Bite Level: Just a little hamster nip.

Overall Impressions: I was left with that slight euphoric nicotine feeling after this one, all was well in my world and my low expectations were exceeded. Not one for the daily rotation but like "lime sorbet" it can provide a refreshing change of pace once and awhile.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review and very funny!


ruralhipster said:


> I was expecting the house to smell like old ladies dolling up for a night on the town, but instead it was more like a lone twelve year old girl getting ready for her first dance.


:lol:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Great review. Hef would be proud.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hah! Well written!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ruralhipster said:


> Yes the infamous blend from Sutliff... ...this is one of the most polarizing tobaccos, perhaps only rivaled by 1792 in the love it or hate it department...


Very nice write up. I tried it once; made me wonder how there were 78 earlier blends Sutliff thought were worse. I look forward to your Paladin Black Cherry comments.

12 year old... 
hamster nip...
:r


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nicely done Roy! :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I tried it once; made me wonder how there were 78 earlier blends Sutliff thought were worse.


Now that's a classic comment! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great review! Not even kidding, I had a dream last night I was smoking 79, I think I died at the end.....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

indigosmoke said:


> Now that's a classic comment! Thanks for the laugh.


No offense meant to the legions of M-79 lovers, no snobby thing here - good fun and all, ho ho ho. The stuff left a chemical taste in my mouth that I found off-putting. I suppose many others find it quite pleasant. shrug. Like the man said, "...only rivaled by 1792 in ...love ... hate..." I love 1792. WTH.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> No offense meant to the legions of M-79 lovers, no snobby thing here - good fun and all, ho ho ho. The stuff left a chemical taste in my mouth that I found off-putting. I suppose many others find it quite pleasant. shrug. Like the man said, "...only rivaled by 1792 in ...love ... hate..." I love 1792. WTH.


Calling it M79 makes it sound lethal... :evil:


----------

